
Logic Gates in JavaScript - todsacerdoti
https://ahuth.github.io/articles/logic-gates-in-javascript.html
======
glouwbug
The next obvious step for webdev is to build its own JS powered array of
gates, like an fpga, then a virtual machine for it.

